# 1966/1967 Frame Interchange



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I'm considering using a 1966 (HT/Coupe) frame under a 1967 (HT/ Coupe). I am told that the only difference is the upper rear spring perches. Can anybody share their knowledge about this or the interchangeability of these two frames?
Thanks..............:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And the front 'tow hook' area on the '65 and '66 frames on the front crossmember is missing on the '67 frames. But that is just cosmetic. It will be a perfect fit....BTDT many moons ago.


----------

